# Trouble finding driftwood...



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Some of my LFS' carry driftwood, but most of it is soft, tan, single straight pieces that I know isn't what I'm looking for. I found another LFS that carries Maylasian (spelling is probably bad) wood and it does look a whole lot better. I ended up getting two cool pieces. What I'm really having trouble finding are those "branchy" pieces. Anyone else have a limited selection like I do? If so, where do you order your driftwood from?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Manzanita driftwood is what your looking for. I bought mine from fishandturtlejunkie. He has some nice package's...http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/47477-manzanita-driftwood-11.html

You can also try this place... http://www.manzanita.com/ I've not personally order from them, but others on this forum has.


----------



## veedubdrouin (Feb 20, 2008)

I just got back from collecting a car load of Manzanita from the foor hills. Another reason that I love living in California!


----------



## Greg Curtis (Jan 31, 2009)

Try here

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?driftwood&1239022202


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Has anyone ever bought aquarium Malaysian driftwood from Petco? If so, did you like it? I've been letting mine soak for nearly a week now and the tannins just keep coming...


----------



## JugBandBanjoCat (Apr 26, 2006)

Kamon said:


> Has anyone ever bought aquarium Malaysian driftwood from Petco? If so, did you like it? I've been letting mine soak for nearly a week now and the tannins just keep coming...


I think that may be the only thing I have bought there, that and glass tops. I didn't have any trouble with that piece or any of the others I have bought elsewhere. The only time I noticed some discoloration was with a 2'x1.5'x1.5' piece. Adding some poly to the filter and changing it ever couple of days helped clear up the water. Have you tried boiling it?


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I've boiled one of the two pieces. The other piece is too large to boil. The piece that I did boil seems to release less tannins than the one I didn't boil.


----------



## topaz45 (Mar 31, 2009)

New to the site but I found this site and ordered a few pieces from Moosey. He is just great to work with and his product is remarkable. I bought a hollow 53'' x 10"-12" branch from here for my 125g planted tank. But of course this tank is probably working on 3 months old so it is still "UNDER CONSTRUCTION" and I am building a canopy now for it.

New to this whole thread deal I hope this works?!?!?

http://www.amazonmoosey.com/swampwood1.htm

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/photo.php?pid=30242159&id=1278757863


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I've seen seiryu stone, lace rock. feather rock, lava rock, and other unusual stones/rocks like these. Where is a good place for these? Also, of the above listed, which is generally the cheapest?


----------



## veedubdrouin (Feb 20, 2008)

Kamon said:


> I've boiled one of the two pieces. The other piece is too large to boil. The piece that I did boil seems to release less tannins than the one I didn't boil.


Run it throught the dishwasher a few times (no soap, of course)


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I took a walk along the river and found lots.

You might want to check in the bird section of the lfs. They selll branchy pieces for bird cages.


----------

